

A story of reducing the cost of HIV from $380,000 to preventing it for $200 - pratyushag
https://newincentives.exposure.co/hope

======
rqebmm
This is brilliant. There's no better way to incentivize people to do the right
thing than pay them cash for it, and if you prevent the spread of HIV to
children that begins to stem the tide.

